# Rear seat removal



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how (backs as well as the bench).
I'm sure I saw something on this forum somewhere but can't find it now.
Thanks


----------



## steve180bhp (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi, its easier than you think. The bench is held in place by 3clips along the front leading egde. Just pull firmly upwards in middle ,right and left hand side and they unclip,slide out forward and up slightly. When the bench is removed you will be able to see the bolts securing the seats.The seat belt anchors are also secured by the two outer bolts(one per seat).Sorry i havent any pics to show but believe me once you have removed the bench you will be able to tell what bolts to remove.There aren't that many bolts there to choose from.
Hope i've been of some help .


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi there this is the complete guide for removing the rear seats, seat backs and side panels - save it as a favourite - I used it for installing all my ICE.

http://www.boxybutgood.com/~jeff/TT/changer/


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice link Naresh... That's the one I used! :wink:

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes its a brilliant little link and should made a sticky because its something that gets asked alot. How's your hovercraft conversion coming along? :wink:


----------

